# Me again with another panic- thrush and et!



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

Well this cycle has definitely not been plain sailing. I have thrush. Does anyone know if it wil affect et. Clinic have said I can use cream externally but not pessaries. ET is tomorrow! Anyone on here have thrush on et? I'm a bit worried in case it gets into my uterus- crazy thought I know! 

Hope someone can put my mind at rest

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd say don't panic hun - if they have told you it's ok, then it probably will be.  What about diflucan?  It's systemic (i.e. internal) so won't directly affect your ET - i took it during a similar time as i had thrush during stims.  At least it will mean you can get on top of it, even though it won't be gone by tomorrow!


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Sallywags- I find it so easy to worry that I will muck this up!

I didn't ask about diflucan and they didn't mention it- think they want me to stay clear of all medication this close to et which I can understand. Have taken diflucan in the past and unfortunately it doesn't usually work on me! Had terrible thrush for years after bcp and had finally got rid of it until my m/c earlier this year. Definitely hormone related! 

Think I might try acidophilus tablets- will do a search to see if they are safe when ttc.

Congratulations on your two children by icsi- always so nice to read about people who get their dream.

Good luck with your transition to civvie life!

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Try natural yogurt too hun - it really can work.


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Avery for your reassuring advice.

Had et today and thrush wasn't mentioned. It seems to have cleared up loads. I have been eating loads of garlic and probiotic yogurt!!

kind regards

Flowersinthewindow


----------

